# Missing orc band random encounter



## Graphil (Mar 2, 2016)

In a number of places in Act 2 it states use the orc band random encounter. However there isn't an orc band random encounter in the whole of the PDF. Similar for references to goblin band.
Any ideas as to what it should be?


----------



## Desh-Rae-Halra (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm guessing they mean this band of Orcs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JiCldbmWUTU


----------



## Morrus (Mar 3, 2016)

That's too far back for me to remember what was intended. As a random encounter, though, it wouldn't have been anything particularly taxing - a half dozen or so orcs with maybe a leader.


----------



## allenw (Mar 29, 2016)

Likewise, both in the original and in the 5E version, in the "Trade for It" sub-section of "Goal: Retrieve Vyswava’s Mace", it says that "The party
must face three different Demon Band encounters," but there's no such encounter listed.


----------

